# Trumbull - 6/21/11



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll expand on this later... but for now I'll say that I finally got a tour of Trumbull in good conditions.  I also had the pleasure of chasing around some truly awesome riders, who really helped me out on some of the more challenging stuff.  I rode some rollers that I didn't think I'd ever roll.  Definitely my best ride of the season.

We did around 10.6 miles, while not my longest ride of the season, it was definitely my toughest.  I'm exhausted.  Can't wait to go back next week.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 22, 2011)

u have a gps track from your ride?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2011)

Yup:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=202093322805605265625.0004a64dc73e74de4823e

Not sure how much help it's going to be.  The ride included a lot of little loops and doubling back on what we'd already ridden.

You can get the .kml file for Google Earth from the "View in Google Earth" link.  If you want the .gpx let me know.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 22, 2011)

cool. looks like you were west of the rail trail at one point, i've never gone up there.  if i ever start riding again i'll check it out.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> cool. looks like you were west of the rail trail at one point, i've never gone up there.  if i ever start riding again i'll check it out.



Yeah, we were.  I guess it's a newer part of trail.  I could have done without the up at the beginning part of that section (it wasn't bad, but I was beat by that point in the ride), but the down back to the rail trail was a lot of fun!


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 22, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, we were.  I guess it's a newer part of trail.  I could have done without the up at the beginning part of that section (it wasn't bad, but I was beat by that point in the ride), but the down back to the rail trail was a lot of fun!



now that you mention it i guess i recall that west side being pretty high compared to the rail trail.   did you take the far east track (hard to judge from the gps track) where you ride the cliff line overlooking the highway?


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 22, 2011)

ah, nevermind, using google earth i see you weren't close enough to the highway to have riden the cliffs.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> did you take the far east track (hard to judge from the gps track) where you ride the cliff line overlooking the highway?





gmcunni said:


> ah, nevermind, using google earth i see you weren't close enough to the highway to have riden the cliffs.



No, but I think I went out that way my first time there.


----------



## Nick (Jun 23, 2011)

Google maps is awesome. Love that you can just track it out over the day.


----------

